#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  Δημιουργία άλμπουμ φωτογραφιών στο διαδίκτυο

## Xάρης

Χρήσιμο εργαλείο για να δημιουργία άλμπουμ φωτογρφιών στο διαδίκτυο είναι το *JAlbum*.
Ακολουθείστε τις οδηγίες και σε λίγα λεπτά θα έχετε δημιουργήσει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ όμορφα άλμπουμ τα οποία μπορείτε να μοιραστείτε είτε με όλους είτε με όσους θέλετε μέσω κωδικού που θα ορίσετε.

----------

